# Photo from 1913....My relatives



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2013)

As the photo states: all stone masons and darn good ones too. My Grandfather was Harold, top left. I only knew his brothers, Claude and Kenneth. The rest had passed on or out of state. I don't know where a lot of the pictures I have came from,but I cherish each and every one of them and will pass them one to my children.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice picture.Not many familys follow a trade these days.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 5, 2013)

Trades do change with the times. My father was a machinist and I deal in information. Not really related just technicians of different times.


----------



## Michael. (Jun 6, 2013)

I had a go at improving the picture.
.




.​


----------

